# Odd cats



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

I bought beds for my cats that costs like $50+, tones of toys and 2 cat towers that were on sale for around $60 each...

and guess what? my cat sleeps on pile of old clothes i leave around the room plays with a loose elastic band and choose to climb my wardrobe... does anyone else's cat do the same thing?


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes  I soon learned that cats like the most ordinary seeming things to us, but to them are the most exciting thing! 

Your cat may like being near your scent if he/she is sleeping on your clothes. My Aggie also loves loves loves playing with my elastic hair ties


----------



## tiffinyd (May 21, 2015)

Im glad you brought this up. Ive been thinking about getting each of my fur babies their own bed. The only reason I havent yet is because Im afraid I'll spend the money and they wont sleep in them.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

My cats love their cat trees, but they have no time whatsoever for cat beds. I've bought a few over the years and they've always ignored them. I ended up donating all of the beds to the local shelter (not sure if the cats in the shelter used them). I no longer buy cat beds!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I had the same problem until I put them in the right locations. Cat trees have to be by windows or my girls aren't interested. But if they're by a window - they're glued to it almost the entire day.

Pet beds need to be in rooms where we hang out a lot and close to us. I have an expensive bed that was ignored for a year until I put it in my office right by my desk - now my Ellie sleeps in it every time I'm in the office!


----------



## jshun1234 (May 21, 2015)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> I had the same problem until I put them in the right locations. Cat trees have to be by windows or my girls aren't interested. But if they're by a window - they're glued to it almost the entire day.
> 
> Pet beds need to be in rooms where we hang out a lot and close to us. I have an expensive bed that was ignored for a year until I put it in my office right by my desk - now my Ellie sleeps in it every time I'm in the office!


ohh i will definitely try this and see if it works...

i should have learnt my lesson with my 1st cat not using beds and toys bought for her but i kinda thought a kitten would be more likely to use them, but i guess not!


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey jshun1234!

I have 2 expensive beds for my one cat. One in my bedroom and one in his room. I was given a soft bed with a hood. That is in the living area. I also have his carrier which I keep out, so he does not get spooked on Vet days. 

Guess where Artie hangs out? On my lap, on the floor, on the rug, on the coach!! Or even the carrier!!! go figure!!! :jump

Oh yes, I have 2 cat trees for him. One in the Great room and another cheaper, smaller one in his room. Guess which one he uses the most?? Yup, the cheaper smaller one!!:roll:

Or my BED!!!

Cats!!! 
But we love them..:kitty ball


Anyone want a cat bed?????


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

You have to be considerate of your cats and get them beds that are good quality, comfortable and pleasant enough for them!! A few ideas:

- buy a pair of sneakers, train in them in the hot summer sun and when they're sweaty and smelly enough, place them inside a stuffy closet. 

- leave your worn underwear lying around.

- place an A4 paper sheet in the middle of the living room

- place a cushion on the kitchen cabinets

- sleep with your head by the pillow instead of on it so your cat can sleep on it.

- place all spiky and hardest cat toys in a basket for your cat to comfortably nap on

- buy yourself a new computer chair and for the love of G-d, leave your dirty, worn in one to your poor kitty, he can't go to sleep peacefully without it!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Regarding toys, before buying I look carefully at the......handle - because that's what my cats will end up wanting to play with. If the handle is black, rubbery and chew-able, the toy will be a hit.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Adding on to your list, Straysmommy....
Any boxes, no matter what size, must be left out....for a proper inspection.....and.....sleep testing!


----------

